# Predator Calling: How to blow a hand call.....



## El Gato Loco

Hey guys,

It came to my attention today that new predator hunters out on the internet are searching for instruction on how to blow a hand call. I am seeing PredatorTalk come up for terms like "How to use a verminator tweety" or "how to blow the primos hotdog".

I thought this would be a good opportunity for some of the veteran predator callers to share with everyone their tips on using hand calls and it will also help drive new eyeballs to the site.

Keep in mind, what might seem elementary to you, could be BIG news to a new caller.

Ideas to discuss: How hard to blow a call, how to hold the call, lip / tongue / teeth placement, open reed vs closed reed (advantages / disadvantages of both), etc.

This should be fun! If the thread gets some traction, we'll make sure it's sticked for all to see.


----------



## youngdon

When I first started I found it much easier to use a closed reed call. All that you have to do is blow and make it cry like a baby, grasp the horn (open) end with your thumb and fore finger, use the other three to cup the horn and open and close them in a manner as to change the depth of the sound coming out. Do not make long overly drawn out sounds for too long the animals(rabbits) in distress that you are trying to imitate dying have fairly small lung capacities compared to humans(you). Vary the sound and the cadence, something that is dying does not make the exact sound over and over, some of it's sounds will be very short others not so short. Put some emotion into it but don't get over animated keep movement masked, as even your fingers moving to vary the depth and pitch will draw the eye of a predator. Now here's the important stuff practice, practice and then irritate your family some more, they'll beg you to go hunting. Have fun!!

An open reed is different in that you can vary the sound much more from high to low tones depending on where you place your lips on the reed. Some prefer to bite the reed with their teeth(gently) Hold it the same, use your fingers the same vary your sound. It is in my opinion more important to practice this type of call ( your family will reward you with frequent opportunities to "get out" in the field.) I prefer an open reed for most calling situations as they are louder, generally, and the sounds are much easier to vary. Again try to mask your finger movement the best you can, wearing gloves helps if they are camo and not Mickey Mouse hands. Agakn ... Have fun!


----------



## bar-d

Good post YD. I think the open reed is a little more versatile than the closed reed but takes a little more time and experience to master. I would add that if a caller has the ability to "roll or vibrate" his or her tongue while blowing the call, it adds a more "gutteral" sound to the call. I use my lips to manipulate the reed and that allows me to move my jaws around and further alter the sound. I also use my other hand and cup the hand holding the call and it helps vary the pitch and volume. Like you said, don't call too loud or too long, keeping in mind the size of the animal you are trying to emulate. Bottom line for the beginner, practice, experiment and learn from what works as well as what does not. Above all, don't give up.


----------



## ebbs

I'll work up a video for a couple open reeds maybe tomorrow if I have time after dove hunting and yote blastin'


----------



## hassell

Good post YD and bar-d, am new at this predator calling, all the guys that I know just go out and hunt yotes etc. whenever they feel like it, theirs so many around you never have to use calls plus not many hunt predators so the yotes etc. aren't as spooky if they were hunted all the time. Looking forward to the video ebbs.


----------



## jlutcher51

Everything that I do has already been covered other than when useing both open and closed reeds to and emotion and some wicked sound is hum while blowing will add a lot of rasp to your sound flicking your tongue rapidly works good also to add emotion and with the right call can produce some great bird distress sounds


----------



## AWMiller

good inputs y'all! would love to see some vids if'n y'all can put 'em together! I'll dig through YouTube and see if'n I cain't find any good instructionals to post up on this topic!


----------



## AWMiller

Here's a set that I ran across doing an earlier search on this topic... hopefully these will be spot on... if not, feel free to yank 'em off this thread so that we can keep it on-topic!!!

*Calling Predators 1 - Setting Up*





*Calling Predators 2 - Distress Call*





*Calling Predators 3 - Coyote Howl*





*Calling Predators 4 - Female Howl*





*Calling Predators 5 - Challenge & Distress*





*Calling Predators 6 - Serenade*


----------



## youngdon

Search arkyyoter on youtube he has some good vids and makes some great calls.


----------



## AWMiller

Found it: http://www.youtube.com/arkyyoter

But he doesn't have any vids posted up there at the moment so I'll keep an eye out and join up when he does. Wonder if he set up a different account there with the vids on it?


----------

